# The Fattening of Dawn - by Anonymous (~BBW, ~BHM, Eating, Romance, ~SWG)



## genericforumname (Sep 19, 2008)

_~BBW, ~BHM, Eating, Romance, ~SWG_ - a typical story of an FA college boy who meets a very special young lady in class

*The Fattening of Dawn​*
*by Anonymous​*

(Part of our Dimensions Story Migration project)​

This is the story of how I met my lovely wife Dawn.

It has been five wonderful years since we met. Back then, Dawn was a very beautiful girl, a little on the plump side, but still reasonably thin, at least compared to what she is like now. 

I had just started at college and was in the first class of term. As I entered the room I quickly noticed her chubby form sitting at the front of the room. Id always been a man for breasts her sizeable cleavage drew my gaze right in. 

Unfortunately all the seats close to her were already taken; never being much of a punctual person I was arriving a little late. I settled with a seat close behind her, this gave me ample time to give her the once over. She had long black curly hair, wearing jeans and a white low cut t-shirt. I could see a slight bulging in her sides as she sat at the desk and I guessed she weighed about 160 pounds.

Over the next few days I never managed to get a chance to speak to her, but about a week later, as I was walking to the college canteen, there was Dawn sitting on her own, eating a hamburger. By this time I had found out her name from the register being called in the mornings. 

I got myself some fries and slowly made my approach to Dawn. 

"Hi there I coughed, clearing my throat, trying to prevent my voice from breaking.

Dawn isn't it?" I said politely.

"Yes, that's right she paused for a moment, looking at me intently.

Hey, aren't you in my class?" she asked.

"Yeaherm mind if I join you?" I said with some eagerness.

Not at all have a seat she smiled

I sat down and we chatted about various things over lunch, I noticed that her tummy had a lovely little bulge to it, her boobs were more stunning close up. She was insanely attractive, especially to a guy like me. 

"So anyway this is my first time away from home, how bout you?", I asked. 

"Yeah mine too, I am living in the dorms on the west of the campus. I dont mind being on my own, but it does get a bit lonely at times though, you know what I mean?

Yeah, I nodded

And as you can see, being alone at college, hasnt really helped my figure I think Im gaining the freshman 15, plus maybe a little extra, she gestured to her body

well iterrit looks good on youI mean it suits youno I mean that it doesnt make you look fat..

Her laughter interrupted my comments

I dont mind it as much as I thought I would, she said as she rubbed her stomach. 

She paused, perhaps wondering how I would react. My smile and eyes apparently gave her confidence to continue. 

I cant say I welcome it, but I am from a big family and Ive tried for the past 10 years to keep my weight down, but you know the freshman 15 certainly jumps on you. she rolled her eyes

I couldn't believe my luck, she was obviously one of those amazing girls that didnt care too much about their weight, and just needed a gentle push to relax and gain some. I asked her about her family and she told me that her parents, brother and sisters were all overweight.

Her mother was a big about 300 pounds and her dad was also big weighing about 350 pounds, apparently it was in her family genes to be big.

Dawn was the youngest of the family, her brother Andy was 28 years old and weighed 250 pounds, her sister Michelle 26 years old and 280 pounds and her other sister Mandy was 280 pounds at 23 years old. Rattling off all these stats seemed not to bother her, almost as if she was racing to test me out. 

I couldn't believe my luck, she was so willing to talk about all these things. We chatted away for about 3 hours that afternoon and really seemed to get along really well. While we chatted, Dawn didnt seem to be keeping count of the 3 more hamburgers and 2 ice cream sundaes, which I gladly bought for her.

Before we went our way I decided to go for gold and ask her out. She agreed to go out with me the next evening. I was in plumper heaven, I would be so glad to be seen with this lovely plumpette on my arm.

We met the next evening in the college bar and ordered a couple of drinks. After that we headed for the cinema and got to see a film. Dawn was wearing a figure hugging dress. Her ass protruded nicely and definitely waddled from side to side as we walked. I couldn't help but notice that her tummy bulged out really well when we were sitting in the cinema.

We had a couple of more dates and I was privately noticing that Dawn was gradually eating more and more and was getting more relaxed around food. We began going more and more to the canteen. Then one lunch time, Dawn made a confession to me.

"Well Dave, it has happened. I really have gained about 15 pounds since coming to college. I am up to 172 pounds."

I told her not to worry about it, that I loved the way she looked, and I did, she looked marvellous. I just generally gave her some reassurance and she seemed to be rather relaxed about it.

"Theres something else too she paused.

I knew it was really only a matter of time before I started to gain weight, I have always known that one day I would be like the rest of my family, its in my genes and there isnt much I can do about it. I'm tired and fed up with fighting to be slim, so Ive decided I'm going to enjoy all the foods that I have been denying myself over these past 10 years".

I was shocked to say the least, I just stuttered.

I know its a one sided decision and I will understand if you dont want to be with someone whos going to blow up like a balloon, I just thought I should tell you now so we can save the embarrassment of breaking up later on.

Boy was I excited. I told her that I would be delighted to stay with her, help her and be there for her in fat or thin. However I knew that I wanted her fat and with this new decision, I might just help a pound or two slip on.

Over the next few weeks we grew closer and closer, I was falling in love with Dawn, she was my perfect woman. We were spending more and more time together, and I was beginning to openly encourage her to eat as much as she wanted to.

And boy was she taking that to heart. Instead of having the odd dessert per few meals, she was having one each night, sometimes it was two. We were still having dates, but they mainly involved eating out.

I cant say it was easy on my wallet, but my parents werent poor so I had been given a fairly large amount of monthly spending money.

On one particular date, we went to the cinema, where Dawn loved to go. We arrived for the film and had the back seat row booked. I was going to tell her how I felt about her. I bought an extra large portion of popcorn and 2 large bars of chocolate. We sat down in the seats and I looked at her closely. 

Her belly now hung out over her tight jeans, a definite bulge of young fat hanging out over them. Her boobs were protruding nicely through a tight t-shirt. Dawn began eating the popcorn and I asked with eagerness could I help her to eat it. I began feeding Dawn the popcorn, piece by piece. I was getting so excited feeding her, my dream was becoming a reality. 

As soon as the film started, I began feeding her the chocolate, piece by piece. Soon it was all gone, she had eaten the whole of the two large bars. I put my arms around her and she cuddled up beside me. I felt her legs beside mine and she was lovely and warm.

Out of some reflex my hand slowly slid down to her belly, and began rubbing it, I didnt even realise I was doing it, it just felt so natural to me.

Eventually I did realise and I stopped, I looked at Dawn, she turned to me.

Huh? she paused. Why did you stop?

wellIerr

Keep going, it felt wonderful.

And with that my hand found a new home during the rest of the film.

After the film we went for a walk in the park on the way back to college. We sat on the grass and I looked at her with delight. She had a wonderful big butt, which was developing with her tummy.

We sat in silence for a minute, I was trying to find the words, and I guess Dawn was just being patient with me.

Dawn, I I took a deep breath

Dawn there is something I need to tell you, I. what I mean to say is..

DaveI know

I.. well heck Ill just I paused you know?

Dave, youre about to tell me you like bigger girls, well guess what, I like being a bigger girl

The was a moment of pause as we looked at each other. She suddenly developed a naughty grin on her face.

And I love the fact that you like bigger girls

And with that she jumped on me, and we had the most passionate make out session ever.

We went back to the dorms, where I was staying and went to my room. Dawn lay on the bed and opened her jeans. 

They are just getting too tight, she exclaimed with a grin. 

With her jeans off, her belly was free, it flopped out when she opened the button. It was lovely and round and looked so soft. She slowly pulled her jeans down off her enlarged rear. It was quite a sight too, part of me just couldn't wait to feel it. 

I went over to her and put my hands on her butt and squeezed both of them with delight. They may have been big, but they were also firm. We kissed and cuddled for hours while I also fed her loads of crisps and ice-cream I had in the fridge. I rubbed her tummy and helped all the food to settle.

"So do you like my big body Dave? she said, as she gave her body a shake.

It was an amazing sight, I didnt even need to answer as she caught sight of my pants. She giggled.

I can see you are pleased, well perhaps this will make you feel even better Dave, I didnt know if Id like being big, but I do, and now I want to be bigger

How big? I asked, my voice quiet due to my throat becoming dry.

Oh I dunno, Id like to get bigger than my mum, and if possible my dad, I want to become the biggest in my family.

My imagination ran wild with pictures of Dawn, in various poses, bigger than she was - much bigger. I know it would be over 300 pounds.

We continued our earlier make out session, only with me grabbing at Dawn more, a lot more. And there was so much more left to come.

Over the next couple of weeks we continued dating and Dawn seemed to becoming much happier with herself. 

One particular evening I went over to Dawns dorm, a large box of chocolates in hand. Her roommate was off out for the evening, so we had the place to ourselves.

I knocked on the door, Dawn quickly opening it. I was stunned by the sight that was in front of me, Dawn stood there is a low cut top, and a pair of black shorts. 

Her breasts were clinging to the top and the shorts were unable to cover the entire amount of her belly.

She turned to walk in the room and, as I walked behind her, I couldn't help but watch her hips sway and wobble before me. They were like large balloons over which the tight shorts clung tenaciously. 

On the table was a gallon of chocolate mint ice cream which she had been saving. Dawn was eager to get back to it. She offered me a bowl to share. 

She had come to love the taste of ice cream; it delighted her taste buds and made her feel really good. She was eating the ice cream directly from the tub. I watched with delight as my girl ate her way through the balance of the tub. 

We moved to the couch and I sat down beside her. Her belly really pushed the pair of shorts down now. The top didnt even go all the way over her belly either, so there was a large amount hanging out over the shorts, naked. I began caressing her tummy. 

She ate and ate and I rubbed her tummy to help it settle, soon she was too full to eat any more so we lay there watching the telly together, snuggling as we watched.

After about an hour I unwrapped the box of chocolates and offered her one. She was a bit put off, she only took one and then said she was full.

Whats the matter honey?

I.I dont want to just be fattened up Dave, I have needs you know, womanly needs

I stared awe struck, I didnt know what to say, how does one respond to that.

My problem was solved quite quickly.

Dawn quickly guided me to the bed where things began, I started with kissing and caressing her belly while I felt her big huge ass, it was soft but firm. Dawn was getting more turned on by the minute.

She then took off her top to let her wonderful breasts burst out into freedom. I admire lovely breasts, and these were truly gorgeous, in fact at that moment I loved everything about Dawn. We made love, Dawn was no longer a virgin, she had become a real woman. And after it was over she let me feed her a few of the chocolates.

Dawn was fascinated with her new body. 

"Will you measure me honey," she asked.

I had dreamed of one day measuring my fantasy lady and was only too delighted to oblige. She had a tape measure in her drawer so she fetched it. I fixed us both a sandwich, as we had developed an appetite after all that sexercise.

Her bust measured 42 inches, waist 38 inches and hips 40 inches. She was indeed getting bigger. We agreed to keep a record of her expanding body along the way. I left her with the rest of the chocolates as a momento of the evening

The following weekend, we went shopping. Dawn needed a whole new wardrobe. All her other clothes were becoming way too small for her expanding body. Dawn liked her clothes to be tight on her figure but with her unable to fasten most items she knew she needed new clothes. She decided to buy the items two or three sizes too big so as to leave room for the growth we both knew was yet to come. 

Dawn also bought some lovely lingerie, as a special treat for me. I was getting so worked up at looking at her in these sexy items. Ever since we first made love, Dawn had developed a very high sex drive along with her appetite for food. She told me over coffee that afternoon, that as long as she got enough sex and food as she wanted she didn't mind anything else.

Food and sex had become two major interests in life, and Dawn had developed a huge appetite for both!

We decided soon after to leave the dorm life and rented a one bedroom apartment close to the college. It was quite small with only the one bedroom, a bathroom and a dining/TV/kitchen all in one. But we didn't mind, as long as we were together. It became a life of going to college and coming home for food, sex and studies. It was a wonderful time together.

Dawn developed a habit of eating more and more. She simply loved food and hated dieting. That word was not in the dictionary --- for her or for me either. She asked me why I liked big girls so much and my response was simple, why have a snack when you can have a full meal. 

Over the next months, Dawn continued to grow. Her hips had grown really large now and moved with great authority she walked. I loved escorting her to and from college, with one hand on the cheek of one lobe of her now enormous rear end. She had to have special seats to accommodate its size. It was great to feel it move as she walked. 

Dawn seemed proud of her new appearance. She always wore a nice skirt to college, which hung way above her knee. She believed in the old adage, "when you have it, why not flaunt it?" 

I was so proud to be with my big beautiful woman on my arm, going all over the place. I wanted to show her off, she was beautiful, all over. 

During all this eating, I noticed that I too was gaining weight and feeling good about it. Dawn liked it too, as she admitted she wanted me to be large too. She had discover that she was a female FA. We decided to call our little apartment "Fat Land". We were going to have it as a fat only zone for our personal life together. 

It was now a year since we moved in together. Dawn had increased her weight up to 235 pounds. Much of this extra weight had lodged on the cheeks of her hips. Her jeans which were two sizes too big when she purchased them were now very difficult to pull up over her massive rump. It was simply huge, constantly threatening to bulge out of the tight jeans. 

As I weighed my hefty honey on this occasion, we decided to measure her up again.. I was so excited trying to find out her new measurements. On this occasion, her boobs measured 46 inches, her waist was 44 inches and her hips has expanded to a whopping 48 inches. With graduation approaching we decided to level off the gaining to help insure her wedding dress and my new suit would both fit for the ceremony. 

Graduation day came and went and all was well. We were sticking to keeping the amount of weight gain to a minimum for the wedding day which was fast approaching. Dawn's dress was booked and paid for and so was my own suit. We had to make sure that they fit ok on the big day. There was also the practical matter of becoming settled in our new jobs. 

Dawn's sister Michelle was going to be the bridesmaid and my best friend Tom would be the best man. Michelle was quite large, over 280 pounds and Dawn looked small beside her. I wasn't interested however, all that mattered to me now was my Dawn. She was just stunningly beautiful in all respects. 

The big day arrived and the weather was glorious. The sun was shining brightly and there wasn't a cloud in sight. The ceremony was at 1:00 pm and the lunch afterwards was booked for the Marine Hotel, close by. I hadn't seen Dawn since the day before and I was really looking forward to seeing her in the wedding dress, which I hadn't seen either. 

I arrived at the church and all the guests were there. Dawn's parents and her sister and brother and their families were all present as were mine. I am an only child so it was only my parents and friends. We had about 100 guests for the wedding. 

Dawn arrived exactly on time. She was beautiful. The dress, peach in color, made her look even lovelier than normal. It did her proud. Her wonderful curves could clearly be seen, her large hips, her tummy protruding out front as she walked up the aisle. We held hands during the ceremony, it was great to have a beautiful girl on my arm and she was going to be mine, all mine. 

After the ceremony and the photos were taken, we quickly made our way to the hotel. The meal was fabulous, Dawn enjoyed every single mouthful. She had a slight bit of trouble at dessert, when there was a choice of two items, both of which she adored: chocolate mint ice cream and strawberry cheesecake. She didn't know which one to choose. Because it was the big day itself and we had been slacking off lately on eating and gaining, I encourage her to have both as a treat. This solved the problem. She gave in and had both the desserts, thoroughly enjoying their taste before they slid down her throat on the way to her growing torso. 

We spent that night in the hotel and then jetted off to Ireland and Europe for the honeymoon. Dawn's parents were paying for this. Mine paid for the wedding lunch and party that night. This would be our two weeks together before we had to come back to begin work. We both had found new jobs after college, nearby to where we were living. 

Our wedding night in the hotel was marvellous. I led Dawn to our room, the room was nearly as big as our entire apartment. Beside the bed was a bottle of chilled champagne. We opened the bottle of bubbly and I poured two classes. I gave one to Dawn and made a toast to our happy days in front of us. Dawn was happy, I was happy and it was a great night. 
We made love several times that night, each time in different positions. Dawn's favourite was when she was on top and I must admit it was mine as well. I loved the feeling of all her weight on top of me, her belly on mine. I simply adored her weight, feeling it as she rested on me. I was able to feel her big bottom and caress it as we made love. 

The next morning we had breakfast in bed. Again, as a treat, we had decided to eat again for the rest of our holiday, not too much but to be a bit more relaxed without having to worry about the wedding dress not fitting anymore. We both ate a huge breakfast and then got ready for the airport. Our visit to Europe would begin with a visit to Ireland and then onto England. 

The seats on the plane were first class to accommodate Dawns, whose wide derriere needed extra space, The plane journey took eight hours and I wanted her to be comfortable, which meant not being confined to a small seat for such a long period. We sat beside each other and I held Dawn's hand for most of the journey. Dawn was wearing a nice new sun dress, low cut on top, which did wonders for her figure. Her tummy was lovely and round and looked a treat as we sat on the plane. 

We had a couple of drinks and a fine meal on journey. There was another problem here, cheese cake was the main desert. Dawn couldn't resist and ate two large pieces. I sat there and enjoyed every moment of my new wife, eating and enjoying herself. 

We arrived in Ireland and made our way to the hotel, in the heart of Dublin City. We spent a week here, with lots of exciting things to happen, plenty of pubs, clubs and eating places were visited. 

The food in Ireland was delicious, all fresh and tasting out of this world. Our first night in the hotel was one to remember. We were out for a few drinks in the local drinking house and had a couple of pints of real Irish Guinness. It had a lovely sweet taste but filled you up pretty quickly. As we walked home, I held Dawn really close to me, feeling the curves of her belly as we walked. She was dressed in one of her short skirts and had a T-shirt on. The skirt I could tell was pretty tight on her as it seemed to push her tummy out a good bit and gave it a definite larger bulge than normal. 

We stopped at a local fast food joint and got some burgers and chips. After all the drink, we were both quite hungry and enjoyed our meal. Dawn had a large quarter pounder and a large bag of fries while I enjoyed the same. When we got back to the hotel, I couldn't wait to get to our room. We entered the lift and I started to kiss Dawn immediately. I put my arms around her huge body so that my two hands were on the cheeks of her enormous hips. We kissed passionately while we were in the lift. She was caressing my belly, which had grown quite a bit too. 

When we eventually got to our room, I walked Dawn over to the bed. As she stood there, she opened her skirt. On a previous occasion, when she had done this, the skirt fell to the ground. Not this time, because of the increase in her butt and belly, the skirt didn't budge. She slowly lowered it herself, to reveal to me her wonderful big hips. She took off her T-shirt with the result that she stood there by the bed, clad in a red laced bra and matching suspenders and stockings, I was extremely turned on. 

I undressed and lay on the bed. Dawn lay beside, I felt her big boobs and slowly brought them out from beneath her bra. There were really big and soft and lovely to kiss and feel. I moved slowly down her body, paying a lot of attention to big round tummy. It was great. It was a mass of tender flesh. I was in heaven. Here I was with my own fat wife. We made love a couple of times before falling asleep. 

This routine continued during our stay in Europe, and we certainly enjoyed the full Irish breakfast each morning. This breakfast consisted of a large fry, bacon (or rashers as they call them in Ireland), sausages and eggs, mushrooms and hash browns as well as toast and coffee. It was a great start to the day. I enjoyed every minute of it, being with my wife, enjoying being with a lovely big beautiful woman. 

We visited a lot of the country, sightseeing and meeting lots of people. One thing I notices about the place was there were very few big girls in the land. I can't remember seeing any one that even came near to qualifying as one. The same could be said of our visit to England. 

When we got back to home, we decided it was time to measure Dawn again. We hadn't done that for along time now and I was wondering just how much more weight she might have gained. Dawn stood on scales, and it didn't balance until it stopped at 267 pounds. She definitely was a lovely fat girl and getting fatter. I myself had ballooned up to 240 pounds. Dawn was obsessed with my big belly and loved to feel and caress it, as I did to her. A lot of this extra weight went to her belly this time, there was a definite roll of fat when she sat down. I just loved it. 

Back at work, Dawn had to be measured for her uniform. It consisted of a green skirt, white blouse and a green pullover which was optional. For us men, we simply had a grey trousers and a plain coloured shirt. Dawn looked an absolute dream in her uniform. The skirt showed off all her lovely curves, her extra wide hips were a treat to look at. Her huge ass protruded really well and the blouse was also quite tight, you could see that she had a huge bust line. When they took the measurements for her they found her chest to be 48 inches (up two inches), her waist had grown to 52 inches and her hips to a massive 54 inches. She was wonderful, fat and happy. 

The word diet, was long gone from both out worlds. Our place, fat land was devoted to fat, everything was bigger, the furniture, everything. We had moved into a bigger apartment, so we completely furnished it with furniture that would hold our massive Bulk. The bed was well reinforced. It had to be with nearly 500 pounds jumping around on it every night. We bought an extra large couch for our cuddling sessions, which we did most days as well. Dawn loved cuddling up at night, with a box of chocolates in front of the telly with me. I enjoyed it too, being there with my fat wife, she was beautiful, really beautiful, a sight to behold and treasure for all eternity. 

We were back to work and everything was just perfect. We had studied business in college and had both got jobs in the bank. Dawn was working as a cashier and sometimes on customer service. I was working in the foreign currency department. For practicality, we had decided to steady up on the gaining now, we were both big at this stage and were happy with our size. We would however continue to enjoy or food, enjoy our cuddling sessions and of course enjoy making love. I absolutely adored by beautiful Dawn, she was everything to me and I did everything possible to please her. As long as I was with her, nothing else mattered to me, she was what I lived for. 

Because we were working together, we saw quite a lot of each other. We were able to have lunch together each day, go to and from work together. When we got home, Dawn would make the dinner and I of course would help her in every way I could. Then we would watch TV or play cards or go out on the town. We went out for a meal at least once a week, usually on a Friday. We would go to our favourite restaurants, and this was the one day that Dawn would eat as much as she wanted. It was a treat, for her not to be cooking and a lovely end to her week. 

Dawn's favourite food was Italian and we mostly went to the Italian restaurant in the centre of town. We would get a bus into town and go for our lovely meal. Dawn always dressed to impress me and I was delighted to have my beautiful wife on my arm. It made her happy to enjoy her meal as she could relax and just eat it without any work involved. Afterwards we would go for a quite drink and then get a cab home where we always made mad passionate love. 

It was now 4 years since I first met Dawn. The college course was two years duration and we had just reached our first wedding anniversary. The gaining had been kept to a minimum for both of us, as with working all the time, we were able to enjoy our food and keep a steady weight. Dawn had managed to gain a couple of pounds and was up to 269 pounds now. I also had put on 10 pounds and weighed in at 250 pounds. It was modest and we were happy enough. Our love life was still class A1, I loved every inch of Dawn's fabulous body. 

On our anniversary night we went for a very romantic dinner in Dawn's favourite Italian restaurant. We ordered the full works this time, all courses and enjoyed every mouthful of the wonderful food. Dawn was dressed this night in a lovely silk, long black dress which made her marvellous figure simply stunning. It showed off her every curve, her hips and cute big bum. I couldn't wait to get her home to make mad passionate love to her. We made love all night, we were so happy. 

During the night of love making Dawn had something important to tell me. She said " You know I've gained a couple of extra pounds lately, well the reason is I'm expecting a baby yes honey I am pregnant." 

I kissed her passionately and was delighted at this news. I immediately made love to her again and I was even happier than before. She was two months pregnant at the time. 

The next seven months Dawn got really big but it was the baby inside her. Her belly really swelled out. We continued to make love but had to be careful with me being so heavy and Dawn being so big as well. 

The baby arrived on the exact day it was due. The baby was a lovely little baby girl and weighed just over 9 pounds at birth. We decided to call her Amy. 

Well that was 3 months ago, its our second anniversary and we are still both extremely happy living life in the fat land. Amy is doing well and is a real bundle of joy. Dawn is now full time at home and, having gained slightly during pregnancy, currently weighs around 280 pounds. I am still at 250 myself. We are both really happy and Im sure it will continue to be so.


----------



## luv_lovehandles (Sep 22, 2008)

very nice n romantic well done


----------

